# Many years of experience but no PE references



## A. B. (Apr 24, 2011)

I graduated with an ABET-accredited B.S.E. in the 1970s. At the time, mechanical engineering students were advised to skip the PE exam. I've worked in industry and the military in a variety of engineering and business jobs since then, but never with or for a licensed professional engineer. About 15 of these years I'd call "pure" engineering. That work was all very solid and can easily be shown to meet experience requirements (other than endorser issues). My old bosses are happy to endorse me.

Now I need a PE license for my consulting work.

Many states require at least some of an applicant's references be licensed PEs that have supervised or at least worked with the applicant.

Also, is there a way I can take the FE and PE exams the same weekend?

I don't mind going out of state to take an exam, assuming I won't have comity problems in other jurisdictions.

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 24, 2011)

Your PE references don't necessarily have to people that you reported to directly...I know none of mine were. Do you know any PEs that would be a reference for you? That is going to be a requirement in pretty much any state.

Yes, you can take the PE and FE in the same weekend. If you pass the PE and fail the FE, you will only have to re-take the FE until you pass to get licensed.


----------



## Mary Faye (Apr 24, 2011)

I am in the electric utility industry and was not encouraged to take the PE exam but decided to just to prove that I can do it. I had to have my current supervisor as a reference plus 4 more, 3 of which had to be PE's. I asked a PE from another company (and field of study) that I had worked with on a project, a sales representative and two former supervisors to provide a reference and all these were PE's. Keep looking and hopefully you will find the PE's you need. They do not have to be in the same field. Good Luck!


----------



## Peele1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Depending on the state, your PE reference don't even have to be licensed in your state. You may find classmates, teachers, advisers, coworkers, etc. Try posing on your Facebook, LinkedIn and other social networking sites. Check with any/all vendors you've done business with. Check every person you know. You just might find, you get what you need*.


----------



## Exception Collection (Apr 25, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> Depending on the state, your PE reference don't even have to be licensed in your state. You may find classmates, teachers, advisers, coworkers, etc. Try posing on your Facebook, LinkedIn and other social networking sites. Check with any/all vendors you've done business with. Check every person you know. You just might find, you get what you need*.


Also, check with past superiors - most (possibly all) states have exceptions for government and military employees that allow them to act as engineers for the purposes of their government position, but there's still likely to be someone that passed the exam just because they could.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2011)

in georgia its either 2 / 5 have to be PE's or 3/5 (I should remember but I dont)

Good Luck Man thats a tall task, same weekend..


----------



## Clydeman (Apr 25, 2011)

Both Washington and Oregon have industry excempt options for Mechanical and Electrical engineers. Check to see if other states around you have it. Or travel to Washington where the fees to take the PE are only $65 (there is an NCEES fee as well).

I took the test in April under the industry excempt status. I had the same problem as you, 15 years of experience and only one boss in all that time with a PE.

But to find out a states requirement you do need to call them. There is nothing on the web sites about industry excempt status.


----------



## MadDawg (Apr 25, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> in georgia its either 2 / 5 have to be PE's or 3/5 (I should remember but I dont)
> Good Luck Man thats a tall task, same weekend..



It's 3/5 PE's in Georgia.


----------

